# Suche Radio Bauplan für FM



## Gluke (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich suche schon seit längerem einen Schaltplan für ein Radio mit FM Receiver.
Habe auch hier einen Plan gefunden ist mir aber zu aufwendig und kompleziert den nachzubauen.
Verstehe den Plan auch nicht recht, da ich noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Elektronik gemacht habe. Wenn jemand einen für Einsteiger verständlichen Plan oder empfehlenswerte Seite hatt, bitte schreiben!

mfg luke


----------

